# Piedmont Park Skyline



## fjrabon (Jul 25, 2012)

photomatixpark1 by franklinrabon, on Flickr

C+C welcome/appreciated


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 25, 2012)

Very tastefully processed HDR. Keeps the essence of the scene while being a visual treat!


----------



## Buter (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice. Results like this is why I'm so interested in HDR. 

If you can find the time, would you mind posting the image that came straight out of the photomatix machine? I'm interested to see how much work others are doing after the tone mapping is finished. 

Cheers

Buter


----------



## fjrabon (Jul 26, 2012)

Buter said:


> Nice. Results like this is why I'm so interested in HDR.
> 
> If you can find the time, would you mind posting the image that came straight out of the photomatix machine? I'm interested to see how much work others are doing after the tone mapping is finished.
> 
> ...




I'll do you one better, here are all the component photos and the straight out of photomatix.  I just switched over to photomatix, so I'm thinking I could ahve gotten better output from it, once I better get a handle on the controls.

Straight out of photomatix: 




photomatixpark1 - Version 2 by franklinrabon, on Flickr

Component exposures (completely unaltered other than simple raw conversion)




parkHDR0 by franklinrabon, on Flickr




parkHDR1 by franklinrabon, on Flickr




parkHDR2 by franklinrabon, on Flickr




parkHDR3 by franklinrabon, on Flickr




parkHDR4 by franklinrabon, on Flickr


----------



## fjrabon (Jul 26, 2012)

Here is the final version for my on going project of Atlanta cityscapes.


----------



## Buter (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 27, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> View attachment 14989
> 
> Here is the final version for my on going project of Atlanta cityscapes.


I liked the color version you posted, the colors were great, the warmth of the sun was nice on the buildings.


----------



## fjrabon (Jul 27, 2012)

nineoneeighttony said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 14989
> ...



Yeah, I probably liked it better as well.  I'll keep that version.  I'm just doing a project that's black and white of atlanta cityscapes, hence that this was the 'final' version, even though I probably like the color version better.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow, that skyline sure has changed since I lived there! Brings back fond memories...as well as some cheesy high school memories,


----------

